# Need help with an Air Rifle Purchase. A different Situation



## Sidewaize (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm looking for some help from the guys in the know.  I'm on a local SWAT team and we are looking to get a good quality Air rifle to use on security cameras on our arrival . This became a necessity after our last activation. What would be a good combination of speed and power. My budget is pretty restricted right now but I'm looking at around $300. And I would like to keep pretty tight groups out to about 50 yards. But then again who wouldn't. Looking to get some insight and maybe some advice.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## NCAG1 (May 5, 2013)

Stay away from a springer if you want immediate results. Learning curve is more than what your wanting I highly suspect being in the same line of work your in.

I would look to a CO2 powerplant like a Hammerli 850 AirMagnum in .177 or a Benjamin 397 multi-pumper. Both fit the price you mentioned and are accurate. And a low budget scope can be had to make it usuable at 50 yards.


----------

